# About Avatars



## Barakul (Jan 18, 2003)

Yo I was wondering why I can't use an avatar. When I click on change avatar it only says No avatar. There is no Yes button. Is that my comp or is it somehting els?


----------



## Talierin (Jan 18, 2003)

We have it set so you have to get 100 posts to get an avatar.  Just keep posting steadily(but please don't spam) and you'll have 100 in no time!


----------



## Barakul (Jan 18, 2003)

Well that bites! I mean thats just mean! Grrrrr, argggg. Oh ok...


----------



## Lasgalen (Jan 23, 2003)

Since my question is about avatar I will post here instead of making new thread. When I reach 100 posts, are there some stock avatar pics to choose from or do I have to upload my own?
Just curious.

-Lasgalen


----------

